# Trxmbamica e gelosia



## Isao (14 Settembre 2012)

In breve..Si può essere gelosi di una trxmbamica (che poi nemmeno vorrei come ragazza)?


----------



## Shallappalla (14 Settembre 2012)

Ma che diamine di domanda è questa?


----------



## cris (14 Settembre 2012)

se ne sei geloso è perche la situazione si sta evolvendo in affetto.

Che poi famme capì, mica la prima volta è stata tipo settimana scorsa? non cominciare gia ad inguaiarti


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> se ne sei geloso è perche la situazione si sta evolvendo in affetto.
> 
> Che poi famme capì, mica la prima volta è stata tipo settimana scorsa? non cominciare gia ad inguaiarti



O hai letto il mio post su pensieri a ruota libera oppure il mio caso è un caso molto comune LoL


----------



## cris (14 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> O hai letto il mio post su pensieri a ruota libera oppure il mio caso è un caso molto comune LoL



no ho solo letto che l'hai fatto tipo sett. scorsa la prima volta, nn so se hai proseguito il discorso.
cosa è comune, che cominci a provare affetto verso la trombamica? succede spesso che in una situazione del genere uno dei due si "prenda bene" più dell'altro, per il quale invece è solo sesso.

ma stai attento ad inguaiarti con la donna sbagliata, sei rovinato


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> no ho solo letto che l'hai fatto tipo sett. scorsa la prima volta, nn so se hai proseguito il discorso.
> cosa è comune, che cominci a provare affetto verso la trombamica? succede spesso che in una situazione del genere uno dei due si "prenda bene" più dell'altro, per il quale invece è solo sesso.
> 
> ma stai attento ad inguaiarti con la donna sbagliata, sei rovinato



Si si, scorsa settimana prima volta con lei.. Ora per un motivo o per l'altro non ci stiamo potendo vedere però lei mi ha fatto capire di averlo fatto altre volte in settimana.. In un certo senso sono geloso ma non c'è un vero motivo..Non ho intenzione di andare oltre il sesso..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cosa vuoi dire con l'ultima frase??


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2012)

Beh, è pur sempre un pezzo di carne che penetri. E se c'è contatto fisico, la gelosia può essere giustificata.


----------



## tamba84 (14 Settembre 2012)

secondo me se inizi a ingelosirti è perche t stai prendendo con lei e la vorresi come qualcosa di più.


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2012)

è una trombamica,quindi devi "accettare le condizioni e i termini d'uso"  più che gelosia io inizierei a preoccuparmi: magari gli altri ce l'hanno lungo 6 volte il tuo e durano 12 volte te,ergo tempo 1 mese sarai lo zimbello della città che "non lo sa fare". suicidati,è l'unica soluzione

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, è pur sempre un pezzo di carne che penetri



 che dolce


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, è pur sempre un pezzo di carne che penetri. E se c'è contatto fisico, la gelosia può essere giustificata.



Ecco 



Dexter ha scritto:


> è una trombamica,quindi devi "accettare le condizioni e i termini d'uso"  più che gelosia io inizierei a preoccuparmi: magari gli altri ce l'hanno lungo 6 volte il tuo e durano 12 volte te,ergo tempo 1 mese sarai lo zimbello della città che "non lo sa fare". suicidati,è l'unica soluzione



Era quello che volevo sentirmi dire LoL


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Era quello che volevo sentirmi dire LoL


è legittimo pensarlo,lo penserebbe chiunque...metterei da parte la gelosia per concentrarmi più sul mio discorso


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> è legittimo pensarlo,lo penserebbe chiunque...metterei da parte la gelosia per concentrarmi più sul mio discorso



Se continuo a preoccuparmi della gelosia vorrà dire che non ho da preoccuparmi per il tuo discorso


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2012)

non è gelosia, è che c'hai preso gusto e lo vuoi rifare ancora, ancora e ancora (per questo rosichi che lo faccia con qualcun'altro)


----------



## tamba84 (14 Settembre 2012)

per me ti stai innomorando,,,tututurrutututututu


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

Isao ti sei inguaiato .......con questo topic....


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Piu' che gelosia stai a rosica' per il fatto che nell'ultima settimana "la penetrazione" non l'hai fatta te.Comunque se non fai la minçhiata di innamorarti di questa che la da alla grande,ti puo' divertire!


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> non è gelosia, è che c'hai preso gusto e lo vuoi rifare ancora, ancora e ancora (per questo rosichi che lo faccia con qualcun'altro)



E' una teoria plausibile infatti ho pensato "ma scusa invece di darla ad un altro perché diavolo non hai chiamato me??" LoL
Comunque domenica ci rivediamo. Sono la sua put..a, suppongo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Isao ti sei inguaiato .......con questo topic....



Dici? 



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Piu' che gelosia stai a rosica' per il fatto che nell'ultima settimana "la penetrazione" non l'hai fatta te.Comunque se non fai la minçhiata di innamorarti di questa che la da alla grande,ti puo' divertire!



Eh lo so. La pensavo pure io così. Poi lei si è fatta trapanare da altri e mi è scattata la gelosia.


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2012)

scusa ma non capisco questa gelosia verso una che la da a destra e a manca...


----------



## Harvey (14 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, è pur sempre un pezzo di carne che penetri. E se c'è contatto fisico, la gelosia può essere giustificata.


Mi hai fatto morire ti giuro ahahahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2012)

In una parola:sì,sopratutto se sei un tipo possessivo è abbastanza normale,anche se magari non provi nulla per lei.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Mi hai fatto morire ti giuro ahahahah


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Gli esseri umani provvisti di vagina sono strani.Molto strani.Magari si è resa conto che tu vuoi solo un certo tipo di rapporto,fatto di solo sesso.Forse lei vorrebbe di più quindi cerca di farti ingelosire.A me cose simili sono capitate


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Gli esseri umani provvisti di vagina sono strani.Molto strani.Magari si è resa conto che tu vuoi solo un certo tipo di rapporto,fatto di solo sesso.Forse lei vorrebbe di più quindi cerca di farti ingelosire.A me cose simili sono capitate



....dandola a tutti? A me sembra solo troppo aperta......


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> è una trombamica,quindi devi "accettare le condizioni e i termini d'uso"  più che gelosia io inizierei a preoccuparmi: magari gli altri ce l'hanno lungo 6 volte il tuo e durano 12 volte te,ergo tempo 1 mese sarai lo zimbello della città che "non lo sa fare". suicidati,è l'unica soluzione



Tanto vale dargli l'estrema unzione ormai


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, è pur sempre *un pezzo di carne che penetri*. E se c'è contatto fisico, la gelosia può essere giustificata.



Le donne, per noi, sono solo questo. Yeah!


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2012)

eheheheh


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> eheheheh



MaRyO rischia di diventare il "topic of the year" LoL


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Gli esseri umani provvisti di vagina sono strani.Molto strani.Magari si è resa conto che tu vuoi solo un certo tipo di rapporto,fatto di solo sesso.Forse lei vorrebbe di più quindi cerca di farti ingelosire.A me cose simili sono capitate



Ma allora se si fa penetrare tipo da un mulo è propria cotta la ragazza.....

Piu' la da e piu' deve essere convinto che s'è innamorata....


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....dandola a tutti? A me sembra solo troppo aperta......


Non dandola,ma dicendo o facendo capire di averla data.E' diverso 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma allora se si fa penetrare tipo da un mulo è propria cotta la ragazza.....
> 
> Piu' la da e piu' deve essere convinto che s'è innamorata....


Stessa risposta che ho dato a Blu 
Poi non è detto che la tizia di Isao non l'abbia data a qualcun altro,ma finché son solo parole..


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Beh potrebbe essere.Poi ognuno vede la situazione soggetivamente e quindi che dire,sapra' Isao se trapanarla esclusivamente oppure relazionarsi in maniera piu' decisa!


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me non è gelosia. E' che, giustamente, sei ancora euforico, e pertanto rosichi che ne usufruiscano altri quando invece tu la vorresti sempre a portata di mano per penetrarla in tutti i modi e momenti.


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2012)

Allora..Sì, sono un tipo dannatamente possessivo quindi non escludo che sia dovuto al volere l'esclusiva sul quel pezzo di carne.
La teoria di Andrea89 è molto interessante. Vi do un'altra chicca. Dopo averlo fatto mentre si parlava mi ha detto "non innamorarti". Ovviamente io, ed ero sincero, le ho risposto che non ne avevo nessuna intenzione. Fatto sta che l'ho accompagnata a casa e ci siamo salutati con i bacini teneri da innamorati e lei dopo essere scesa e tornata a prendersene un altro. Dopo di che in settimana si è continuato a scherzare sul non innamorarti sia da una parte che dall'altra. Lei dimostra "interesse" perché mi cerca e mi chiama spesso e voleva vedermi in settimana per mezz'oretta (o voleva farsi una sveltina o peggio ancora volevo solo parlare). Inoltre nonostante io non le chieda niente e le abbia detto che non mi interessa insiste a dirmi cose tipo " l'altra sera non sai cosa ho fatto " e cose così. Dunque l'ipotesi potrebbe essere fondata. In conclusione: No, è una ragazza facile e si è fatta davvero altre persone in settimana.


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2012)

Visto che siamo in tema:

"Al mondo esistono due tipi di donne: le troje e le pure, le troje sono troje, le pure, pure."


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2012)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è gelosia. E' che, giustamente, sei ancora euforico, e pertanto rosichi che ne usufruiscano altri quando invece tu la vorresti sempre a portata di mano per penetrarla in tutti i modi e momenti.



E' molto plausibile. Sinceramente razionalmente vorrei trapanarmela e basta visto che non è la donna che vorrei accanto però ogni tanto mi viene il flash di andare oltre il sesso..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



BB7 ha scritto:


> Visto che siamo in tema:
> 
> "Al mondo esistono due tipi di donne: le troje e le pure, le troje sono troje, le pure, pure."



uahauha è una teoria interessante anche questa


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2012)

Mettila incinta e scappa....faresti il figo della citta'..


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mettila incinta e scappa....faresti il figo della citta'..


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mettila incinta e scappa....faresti il figo della citta'..



Ice, dai sempre ottimi consigli


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mettila incinta e scappa....faresti il figo della citta'..


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Allora..Sì, sono un tipo dannatamente possessivo quindi non escludo che sia dovuto al volere l'esclusiva sul quel pezzo di carne.
> La teoria di Andrea89 è molto interessante. Vi do un'altra chicca. Dopo averlo fatto mentre si parlava mi ha detto "non innamorarti". Ovviamente io, ed ero sincero, le ho risposto che non ne avevo nessuna intenzione. Fatto sta che l'ho accompagnata a casa e ci siamo salutati con i bacini teneri da innamorati e lei dopo essere scesa e tornata a prendersene un altro. Dopo di che in settimana si è continuato a scherzare sul non innamorarti sia da una parte che dall'altra. Lei dimostra "interesse" perché mi cerca e mi chiama spesso e voleva vedermi in settimana per mezz'oretta (o voleva farsi una sveltina o peggio ancora volevo solo parlare). Inoltre nonostante io non le chieda niente e le abbia detto che non mi interessa insiste a dirmi cose tipo " l'altra sera non sai cosa ho fatto " e cose così. Dunque l'ipotesi potrebbe essere fondata. In conclusione: No, è una ragazza facile e si è fatta davvero altre persone in settimana.



Tu intanto continua a infilzarla,poi,se lei vorrà,farà la sua prima mossa.E se non la farà avrai comunque un pertugio a disposizione,che è sempre utile 



iceman. ha scritto:


> Mettila incinta e scappa....faresti il figo della citta'..



Icestotele


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tu intanto continua a infilzarla,poi,se lei vorrà,farà la sua prima mossa.E se non la farà avrai comunque un pertugio a disposizione,che è sempre utile



Il piano è questo


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Settembre 2012)

Comunque un bel hip hip urrà alle ragazze come l'amica di Isao. Ragazze, vi vogliamo tutte aperte!


----------



## Canonista (14 Settembre 2012)

Oh fammi conosce l'amica tua


----------



## tamba84 (14 Settembre 2012)

isao metti che lei per caso si iscriva qua e legga il topic...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> isao metti che lei per caso si iscriva qua e legga il topic...



Sara' contenta,avra' tanti altri trombxamici con cui intrallazzare!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> isao metti che lei per caso si iscriva qua e legga il topic...



Ringrazierà per essere diventata famosa


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> isao metti che lei per caso si iscriva qua e legga il topic...


----------



## Cm Punk (14 Settembre 2012)

La trxmbamicizia è la relazione perfetta 

Comunque non preoccuparti è normale, anzi spesso si va a finire che uno si innamora dell'altro, l'unico consiglio che ti posso dare approfitta fin che puoi e non farti problemi ed evita di farti fidanzato


----------



## cris (15 Settembre 2012)

comunque, se la da a chiunque, qual gelosia, trovati con gli altri a cui la da e beviti 12 long island.

dopo, chiamala e chiavala prima degli altri 

nn inguaiarti con una che la da facile... sta attento sta attento figliuolo 

comunque, tanto per esser on topic, sto tentando di farla partire pure io la trombamicizia, ci siamo quasi.... 

se dovesse andare in porto... e ci va, ci va in porto  devo stare attento, MAI innamorarsi della trombamica


----------



## Isao (15 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> comunque, se la da a chiunque, qual gelosia, trovati con gli altri a cui la da e beviti 12 long island.
> 
> dopo, chiamala e chiavala prima degli altri
> 
> ...



La cavolata è che prima di pucciare il biscotto se n'è sicuri..poi dopo viene il bello perché si comincia a credere di avere l'esclusiva su quel pezzo di carne..e da lì ad innamorarsi la strada è breve


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2012)

Non è che magari hai solo qualche camicia da stirare e poca voglia di cucinare?


----------



## Harvey (15 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> La cavolata è che prima di pucciare il biscotto se n'è sicuri..poi dopo viene il bello perché si comincia a credere di avere l'esclusiva su quel pezzo di carne..e da lì ad innamorarsi la strada è breve



Questa ricordati di metterla nel discorso inerente la vostra love story quando ne parlerai al matrimonio


----------



## Isao (15 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Questa ricordati di metterla nel discorso inerente la vostra love story quando ne parlerai al matrimonio



"...e fu così che la sposai!"


----------



## cris (15 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mettila incinta e scappa....faresti il figo della citta'..



ahahahahha le solite perle di saggezza


----------



## Doctore (15 Settembre 2012)

La poligamia e' il futuro ..........................................


----------



## Isao (15 Settembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> La poligamia e' il futuro ..........................................



 Mi sono accorto solo adesso di quello con la maglia bianca che si sbatte quello con la sciarpa rossa!!


----------



## Francy (15 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Mi sono accorto solo adesso di quello con la maglia bianca che si sbatte quello con la sciarpa rossa!!



Quello con la sciarpa rossa è Braida, l'altro deve essere un trav brasileiro.
Vorrei farti una domanda seria, ma tu questa ragazza la conosci da poco o da molto? Cioè, sai se è una che ha una certa "reputazione"?


----------



## Marilson (15 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> In breve..Si può essere gelosi di una trxmbamica (che poi nemmeno vorrei come ragazza)?



assolutamente si. Per quanto si possa provare a restare distaccati si tende sempre ad essere possessivi. E gira il caxxo sapere che qualcun altro ci vada a letto


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2012)

Senno ' per rendere piu' stimolante la cosa, potresti chiedere di provare un trittico


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2012)

Basta trovarsi un'altra (ulteriore) amica di letto.

Tu is megl che uan e passa la paura.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> La poligamia e' il futuro ..........................................



A livello sessuale.

A livello matrimoniale sarebbe un suicidio assistito.


----------



## Isao (15 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Quello con la sciarpa rossa è Braida, l'altro deve essere un trav brasileiro.
> Vorrei farti una domanda seria, ma tu questa ragazza la conosci da poco o da molto? Cioè, sai se è una che ha una certa "reputazione"?


La conosco da almeno 4 anni..prima faceva questa vita..poi si è fidanzata..Ora che si è rilasciata a quanto pare sta riprendendo la stessa via di prima nonostante gli intenti di non darla a cani e porci.



Marilson ha scritto:


> assolutamente si. Per quanto si possa provare a restare distaccati si tende sempre ad essere possessivi. E gira il caxxo sapere che qualcun altro ci vada a letto


Penso sia proprio così.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Senno ' per rendere piu' stimolante la cosa, potresti chiedere di provare un trittico


E' una cosa che non voglio mai provare. E' un attimo sbagliare buco..e persona. E poi son dolori.


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Sono sempre più convinto di essere nato nell'epoca sbagliata.


----------



## Isao (15 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Basta trovarsi un'altra (ulteriore) amica di letto.
> 
> Tu is megl che uan e passa la paura.



Se ne avessi un'altra a portata di mano secondo te starei qui a rosicare perché in settimana a scopato altri? 
xD

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Sono sempre più convinto di essere nato nell'epoca sbagliata.



Vorresti essere nato nell'epoca in cui si scopa liberamente senza gelosie?


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Se ne avessi un'altra a portata di mano secondo te starei qui a rosicare perché in settimana a scopato altri?
> xD
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...




Beh allora non è mica gelosia^^

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Sono sempre più convinto di essere nato nell'epoca sbagliata.



Io personalmente ne ho la certezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Trombala e basta. C'è tempo per la gelosia.


----------



## BB7 (15 Settembre 2012)

Una sola parola, anzi due:

Gang Bang


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2012)

Io non riuscirei mai ad andare con una che va con altri... O che quantomeno non me lo faccia sapere. Secondo me o sta bluffando clamorosamente per vedere la tua reazione oppure è meretrice al 110%


----------



## Isao (15 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io non riuscirei mai ad andare con una che va con altri... O che quantomeno non me lo faccia sapere. Secondo me o sta bluffando clamorosamente per vedere la tua reazione oppure è meretrice al 110%



Ti saprò dire prossimamente..Ora come ora propendo di più per la seconda opzione ma non scarterei la prima a priori..


----------



## Nicco (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma stiamo parlando di una t***a, lascia perdere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

Chiedile se ha un'amica con cui "divertirsi insieme".Se dice di no magari le piaci,altrimenti meglio per te


----------



## cris (15 Settembre 2012)

ne ho trovata una a cui "non dispiacerebbe farlo a 3 con un altra ragazza" 

ma finchè non vedo, non credo


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

Io ho avuto un'esperienza qualche anno fa, prima di fidanzarmi con la mia attuale ragazza. Avevo conosciuto una tipa, dopo un mesetto di frequentazione avevo capito che non era giusta per me, mentre lei era ormai innamorata persa. Però fisicamente mi piaceva e sopratutto era parecchio maiala  fattostà che aveva accettato di esser solamente una trombamica, visto che da lei non volevo nulla di "serio".
Ma più sono passati i giorni e sempre peggio è andata, era sempre più gelosa, sempre più nervosa, sempre più desiderosa di qualcosa di più serio. 
Finchè era diventata pesante ed insopportabile e ho deciso di tagliare i ponti. Ovviamente ora non mi parla più, eppure tutto era partito come un divertimento, esser dei semplici trombamici. 

E' veramente impossibile, almeno uno dei due si innamora sicuro. Solamente per un brevissimo periodo si può avere la trombamica, dopodichè partono le gelosie, è inevitabile.


----------



## Francy (15 Settembre 2012)

Comunque per me sono valide entrambe le opzioni. O ti vuol fare ingelosire raccontandoti panzane o sta effettivamente frequentando altre persone, o magari entrambe. Secondo me, comunque sia, fai bene a cercare di mantenere la situazione come sta adesso, la sensazione che provi credo sia del tutto normale. Anche se siamo pienamente consapevoli che la situazione è quella della trombamicizia, siamo comunque maschi, e quindi sapere che qualcuno "entra" nel nostro territorio ci provoca sensazioni tribali di questo tipo :-D.


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Bah..... no comment..

Comunque io sto messo peggio di te, consolati.


----------



## Isao (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Bah..... no comment..
> 
> Comunque io sto messo peggio di te, consolati.



Io fino a una settimana fa stavo come te. La ruota gira..

Comunque per quanto riguarda le teorie appena ci sono sviluppi vi racconto e magari potremmo usarlo come un caso di studio per capire di più sulla trombamicizia..


----------



## Canonista (15 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Comunque per quanto riguarda le teorie appena ci sono sviluppi vi racconto e magari potremmo usarlo come un caso di studio per capire di più sulla trombamicizia..



Sì, e gli effetti collaterali su anziani e donne incinta.

Trombatela ogni giorno, ragionando con la testa altrimenti è finita, pensa a lei come una fodera in vera pelle (tanto hai detto che tromba con altri...). Penso che a nessuno piacerebbe avere una ragazza con le chiappe chiacchierate no?
Trombatela ma cerca di avvicinarti anche ad altre ragazze (magari te ne trombi due diverse a distanza di poche ore e non solo una), anche perché la sostituta, in una relazione qualsiasi, si trova prima della fine e non nel momento in cui ci si ritrova appiedati


----------



## Gre-No-Li (16 Settembre 2012)

Le donne si dividono in tre categorie:
1) le 'vere' amiche, quelle che per motivi vari non pensi di portarti a letto; sono le meno pericolose, perché non ti coinvolgono affettivamente o sessualmente e a cui puoi rivolgerti per sfoghi, consigli ecc.
2) le trombamiche, quelle che sentimentalmente non ti prendono ma che sessualmente ti attizzano; possono essere utili o pericolosissime, dipende se si accetta o meno il fatto che siano trombamiche anche con altri. Non si tratta di gelosia di affetti ma di possesso, la sindrome dell'harem che condiziona il maschio
3) i grandi amori, quelle che non fanno solo suonare il campanello del sesso, ma le campane dell'amore. Queste sono le più pericolose.


----------



## Canonista (16 Settembre 2012)

Gre, penso di di avere un debole per te, sappilo


----------



## Stex (16 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ho avuto un'esperienza qualche anno fa, prima di fidanzarmi con la mia attuale ragazza. Avevo conosciuto una tipa, dopo un mesetto di frequentazione avevo capito che non era giusta per me, mentre lei era ormai innamorata persa. Però fisicamente mi piaceva e sopratutto era parecchio maiala  fattostà che aveva accettato di esser solamente una trombamica, visto che da lei non volevo nulla di "serio".
> Ma più sono passati i giorni e sempre peggio è andata, era sempre più gelosa, sempre più nervosa, sempre più desiderosa di qualcosa di più serio.
> Finchè era diventata pesante ed insopportabile e ho deciso di tagliare i ponti. Ovviamente ora non mi parla più, eppure tutto era partito come un divertimento, esser dei semplici trombamici.
> 
> E' veramente impossibile, almeno uno dei due si innamora sicuro. Solamente per un brevissimo periodo si può avere la trombamica, dopodichè partono le gelosie, è inevitabile.



fammela conoscere visto che abitiamo vicini 

cmq pure io avevo una trombamica... mi cercava sempre io ci andavo... poi bo se fidanzata e ora io la cerco per ******** ma lei non vuole... ba non le capisco... niente innamoramenti da parte mia, ma solo voglia di svuotare....


----------



## Gre-No-Li (16 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Gre, penso di di avere un debole per te, sappilo



Sarà il fascino perverso del ladro juventino.  Azz... avevo letto male, sulla targhetta c'è scritto tifoso e non tifosa...vade retro!


----------



## Marilson (16 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ho avuto un'esperienza qualche anno fa, prima di fidanzarmi con la mia attuale ragazza. Avevo conosciuto una tipa, dopo un mesetto di frequentazione avevo capito che non era giusta per me, mentre lei era ormai innamorata persa. Però fisicamente mi piaceva e sopratutto era parecchio maiala  fattostà che aveva accettato di esser solamente una trombamica, visto che da lei non volevo nulla di "serio".
> Ma più sono passati i giorni e sempre peggio è andata, era sempre più gelosa, sempre più nervosa, sempre più desiderosa di qualcosa di più serio.
> Finchè era diventata pesante ed insopportabile e ho deciso di tagliare i ponti. Ovviamente ora non mi parla più, eppure tutto era partito come un divertimento, esser dei semplici trombamici.
> 
> E' veramente impossibile, almeno uno dei due si innamora sicuro. Solamente per un brevissimo periodo si può avere la trombamica, dopodichè partono le gelosie, è inevitabile.



esatto, le cose vanno sempre cosi


----------



## Isao (17 Settembre 2012)

Aggiornamento

In settimana, dopo aver saputo determinate cose, effettivamente la gelosia è scomparsa ed ho cominciato ad essere indifferente. Ieri mi ha chiesto di vederci e, nonostante il mal di testa, ho accettato. Io ero convinto di andare subito al sodo invece lei voleva mangiare, fare un giretto in città e cavolate varie. Alla fine l'ho convinta ad andare subito da me. Ci siamo sistemati e abbiamo cominciato. Da premettere che ieri ero parecchio menefreghista con lei tanto da averle risposto male quando mi aveva chiamato nel pomeriggio. Fatto sta che la musica non è cambiata nemmeno quando eravamo insieme. Comunque si è arrivati al sodo ed è successo qualcosa che mi ha fatto scattare dentro una molla. Ci sono stati problemi con il preservativo e lei ha insistito per farlo senza. Beh mentre lo facevamo senza mi sono accorto che non è questa la mia vita. Non è fare sesso con una persona per cui non provo nulla. E' stata una cosa meccanica, qualcosa di assimilabile ad una ****(un rapporto con federica la mano amica). E poi non è la mia vita stare lì a rischiare di mettere incinta una persona con la quale non vorrei passare nemmeno i prossimi 5 minuti insieme, figuriamoci una vita. Finito il rapporto in breve ci siamo rivestiti, e dopo averla assecondata mentre mi parlava dei cavoli suoi, l'ho accompagnata a casa. Non mi pento di averlo fatto la prima volta con lei, mi è servito a sciogliermi da tante tensioni e penso che non avrei trovato un'altra ragazza capace di mettermi così a mio agio. Mi pento di ieri, mi pento di essermi preso questo rischio inutile. Tutto finisce qui, non è questa la mia vita.


----------



## smallball (17 Settembre 2012)

come si dice in questi casi...game over


----------



## Harvey (17 Settembre 2012)

Magari era solo in cerca di un fecondatore per i suoi ovuli e adesso sei il candidato numero uno


----------



## Cm Punk (17 Settembre 2012)

ahia il salto della quaglia 
Comunque hai fatto bene isao! 



Harvey ha scritto:


> Magari era solo in cerca di un fecondatore per i suoi ovuli e adesso sei il candidato numero uno



Si voleva mettere a posto per la vita, magari isao è un tipo ricco


----------



## Canonista (17 Settembre 2012)

Mi dispiace, non sarai mai come Balotelli


----------



## cris (17 Settembre 2012)

la prossima volta portati piu preservativi, ed il gioco è fatto


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ci sono stati problemi con il preservativo e lei ha insistito per farlo senza.



OCCHIO,basta uno sbaglio e sei fregato.Un mio amico fece così e mise incinta una a 17anni.Occhio.


----------



## Canonista (17 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> la prossima volta portati piu preservativi, ed il gioco è fatto



Oppure impara a controllarti e a giocare con il punto di non ritorno


----------



## Francy (17 Settembre 2012)

Il ricco Isao, Isao l'opulento! :-D A parte gli scherzi e le raccomandazioni di prestare attenzione, per me non ti devi pentire di ieri (tranne del salto della quaglia) se ti ha fatto capire ciò che devi fare, magari se continuassi dovresti, ma se non lo fai questa cosa ti ha aiutato.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Settembre 2012)

Anche se ti controlli rischi comunque


----------



## Isao (17 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> OCCHIO,basta uno sbaglio e sei fregato.Un mio amico fece così e mise incinta una a 17anni.Occhio.





Livestrong ha scritto:


> Anche se ti controlli rischi comunque



Ragazzi vi prego. Sinceramente comincio ad avere una paura fottuta di dover pagare amaramente una delle poche ******* fatte in vita mia.


----------



## Canonista (17 Settembre 2012)

Pagare amaramente?
A meno che la tua amica non ti abbia presentato una fattura, niente è da pagare


----------



## Principe (17 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vi prego. Sinceramente comincio ad avere una paura fottuta di dover pagare amaramente una delle poche ******* fatte in vita mia.



Allora dipende da parecchi fattori..... Prima di tutto mi auguro Che quanto meno tu sia venuto fuori..... Il che non ti esclude rischi al 100 % dopodiché devi considerare quando le dovrebbero venire le Sue cose....., e questo e' fondamentale comunque se vuoi chiedermi qlc in privato dopo 3 relazioni lunghine un po' di ste cos'e me ne intendo


----------



## Isao (17 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Allora dipende da parecchi fattori..... Prima di tutto mi auguro Che quanto meno tu sia venuto fuori..... Il che non ti esclude rischi al 100 % dopodiché devi considerare quando le dovrebbero venire le Sue cose....., e questo e' fondamentale comunque se vuoi chiedermi qlc in privato dopo 3 relazioni lunghine un po' di ste cos'e me ne intendo



Ovviamente fuori. Le dovrebbero venire il 30.


----------



## Canonista (17 Settembre 2012)

Un'informazione preziosa per Principe è: rasata o incolta? Afro o permanente?


----------



## Principe (17 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ovviamente fuori. Le dovrebbero venire il 30.



Mmmm allora l'essere venuto fuori e' già un gran bene. Il male e' che l'hai fatto nel mezzo del ciclo quando la donna e' piu fertile...... L'avessi fatto il 27 o 28 settembre per dire eri quasi tranqui...... Cosi qualche rischio c'è non te lo posso negare.....se lo hai fatto ieri io ti stra consiglio di farle Prendere la pillola del giorno dopo può andare dal medico le fa la ricetta e li dormi tra 2 cuscini. Diversamente uj po' di rischio c'è 99 su 100 non succede niente pero' c'è sempre quell'1 per cento.... Cmq o pillola del giorno dopo o sperare nel meglio

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> Un'informazione preziosa per Principe è: rasata o incolta? Afro o permanente?



Sei proprio un fenomeno..... Uno ha un problema e te fai dell'Ironia? Ma che cavolo fai dell'ironia sono cose serie svegliati


----------



## Isao (17 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Mmmm allora l'essere venuto fuori e' già un gran bene. Il male e' che l'hai fatto nel mezzo del ciclo quando la donna e' piu fertile...... L'avessi fatto il 27 o 28 settembre per dire eri quasi tranqui...... Cosi qualche rischio c'è non te lo posso negare.....se lo hai fatto ieri io ti stra consiglio di farle Prendere la pillola del giorno dopo può andare dal medico le fa la ricetta e li dormi tra 2 cuscini. Diversamente uj po' di rischio c'è 99 su 100 non succede niente pero' c'è sempre quell'1 per cento.... Cmq o pillola del giorno dopo o sperare nel meglio



Eh si la cavolata è quella. E' il periodo più fertile. Io oggi le ho mandato un messaggio alludente alla pillola ma mi ha quasi risposto a malo modo..


----------



## James Watson (17 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento
> 
> In settimana, dopo aver saputo determinate cose, effettivamente la gelosia è scomparsa ed ho cominciato ad essere indifferente. Ieri mi ha chiesto di vederci e, nonostante il mal di testa, ho accettato. Io ero convinto di andare subito al sodo invece lei voleva mangiare, fare un giretto in città e cavolate varie. Alla fine l'ho convinta ad andare subito da me. Ci siamo sistemati e abbiamo cominciato. Da premettere che ieri ero parecchio menefreghista con lei tanto da averle risposto male quando mi aveva chiamato nel pomeriggio. Fatto sta che la musica non è cambiata nemmeno quando eravamo insieme. Comunque si è arrivati al sodo ed è successo qualcosa che mi ha fatto scattare dentro una molla. Ci sono stati problemi con il preservativo e lei ha insistito per farlo senza. Beh mentre lo facevamo senza mi sono accorto che non è questa la mia vita. Non è fare sesso con una persona per cui non provo nulla. E' stata una cosa meccanica, qualcosa di assimilabile ad una ****(un rapporto con federica la mano amica). E poi non è la mia vita stare lì a rischiare di mettere incinta una persona con la quale non vorrei passare nemmeno i prossimi 5 minuti insieme, figuriamoci una vita. Finito il rapporto in breve ci siamo rivestiti, e dopo averla assecondata mentre mi parlava dei cavoli suoi, l'ho accompagnata a casa. Non mi pento di averlo fatto la prima volta con lei, mi è servito a sciogliermi da tante tensioni e penso che non avrei trovato un'altra ragazza capace di mettermi così a mio agio. Mi pento di ieri, mi pento di essermi preso questo rischio inutile. Tutto finisce qui, non è questa la mia vita.




Alleluja, Alleluja.


----------



## Principe (17 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Eh si la cavolata è quella. E' il periodo più fertile. Io oggi le ho mandato un messaggio alludente alla pillola ma mi ha quasi risposto a malo modo..



Capito purtroppo se lei non vuole ci puoi far poco.... Se ti può consolare ne ho sentite anche di peggio finite bene..... Quindi spero bene per te e mi raccomando non rischiare piu si sta molto piu tranquilli


----------



## Snake (17 Settembre 2012)

Pillola is the way


----------



## Canonista (17 Settembre 2012)

Principe dato che siamo su un forum pubblico, posso dire ciò che mi pare riguardo alle discussioni intavolate, nel totale rispetto del regolamento. L'ironia è sempre una cosa buona e mai una cattiva, specie su internet. Uno che posta è consapevole di tutto ciò che gli altri utenti potrebbero scrivere 
[MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] se sei venuto fuori e sei sicuro di questo perché ti preoccupi tanto? Sono rari i casi di donne ingravidate per delle piccole "perdite" che avvengono prima dell'orgasmo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)

Se sei stato attento non dovrebbero esserci problemi [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION],ma ti consiglio di non correre più il rischio


----------



## Snake (17 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Eh si la cavolata è quella. E' il periodo più fertile. Io oggi le ho mandato un messaggio alludente alla pillola ma mi ha quasi risposto a malo modo..



Comincia a fare qualche preghiera allora


----------



## Isao (17 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Principe dato che siamo su un forum pubblico, posso dire ciò che mi pare riguardo alle discussioni intavolate, nel totale rispetto del regolamento. L'ironia è sempre una cosa buona e mai una cattiva, specie su internet. Uno che posta è consapevole di tutto ciò che gli altri utenti potrebbero scrivere
> [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] se sei venuto fuori e sei sicuro di questo perché ti preoccupi tanto? Sono rari i casi di donne ingravidate per delle piccole "perdite" che avvengono prima dell'orgasmo.



Come diceva principe, c'è quel 1% che mi fotte il cervello..



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se sei stato attento non dovrebbero esserci problemi [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION],ma ti consiglio di non correre più il rischio



Il bello è che non volevo assolutamente farlo senza e invece..



Snake ha scritto:


> Comincia a fare qualche preghiera allora



Questi sono i momenti in cui vorrei credere in un dio buono..


----------



## Principe (17 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Principe dato che siamo su un forum pubblico, posso dire ciò che mi pare riguardo alle discussioni intavolate, nel totale rispetto del regolamento. L'ironia è sempre una cosa buona e mai una cattiva, specie su internet. Uno che posta è consapevole di tutto ciò che gli altri utenti potrebbero scrivere
> [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] se sei venuto fuori e sei sicuro di questo perché ti preoccupi tanto? Sono rari i casi di donne ingravidate per delle piccole "perdite" che avvengono prima dell'orgasmo.



Ma senti uno può scherzare quanto vuoi ma quando uno rischia la si evita...... Se c'eri tu al posto suo e uno si metteva a far dell'Ironia non ti sarebbe piaciuto..... Poi fai quello che ti pare io ti do un consiglio.


----------



## Canonista (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma per favore Principe, il perbenismo lasciamolo fuori da qui.

Ci sono stato al posto suo, e sinceramente non mi è neanche passato per la testa di scrivere su un forum, piuttosto sono andato alla ricerca di metodi contraccettivi postrapporto ed ho cercato dei modi per avere la pillola senza dottore.
Ripeto, ognuno di noi è consapevole del fatto che ciò che si scrive qui è alla portata di tutti, perbenisti e giocherelloni.
Fiero di far parte della seconda categoria


----------



## cris (17 Settembre 2012)

Isao, li passan tutti sti momenti le prime volte, bene o male 

Quando a lei ritarderanno di 1 giorno vorrai morire, poi quando le verranno ti tirerai un raspone maledetto 
Spero per te che vada tutto per il meglio, comunque istruisci le donne che ti stanno attorno a usare la pillola.


se vuoi far altre volte quella "****** pazzesca" (Cit.) del salto della quaglia, te lo sconsiglio, ma se proprio vuoi farlo, nel periodo non fertile. Anche se io non l'ho mai fatto, ho sempre avuto una paura fottuta


----------



## Canonista (17 Settembre 2012)

Una volta che le torneranno ti verrà da dirle "a bbella de papà, vie' qua che te perforo tutta!!!" molto in stile De Sica


----------



## Isao (17 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma per favore Principe, il perbenismo lasciamolo fuori da qui.
> 
> Ci sono stato al posto suo, e sinceramente non mi è neanche passato per la testa di scrivere su un forum, piuttosto sono andato alla ricerca di metodi contraccettivi postrapporto ed ho cercato dei modi per avere la pillola senza dottore.
> Ripeto, ognuno di noi è consapevole del fatto che ciò che si scrive qui è alla portata di tutti, perbenisti e giocherelloni.
> Fiero di far parte della seconda categoria



Ha ragione principe ma tu non hai torto. Scrivendo qua so benissimo che chiunque può commentare come meglio crede.



cris ha scritto:


> Isao, li passan tutti sti momenti le prime volte, bene o male
> 
> Quando a lei ritarderanno di 1 giorno vorrai morire, poi quando le verranno ti tirerai un raspone maledetto
> Spero per te che vada tutto per il meglio, comunque istruisci le donne che ti stanno attorno a usare la pillola.
> ...



Ero armato proprio per non ricorrere al salto della quaglia e invece.. Comunque vedremo..intanto mi "godo" questi giorni di dubbi e di tensione (metteteci pure un esame di mezzo e la tragedia è servita)


----------



## Principe (17 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma per favore Principe, il perbenismo lasciamolo fuori da qui.
> 
> Ci sono stato al posto suo, e sinceramente non mi è neanche passato per la testa di scrivere su un forum, piuttosto sono andato alla ricerca di metodi contraccettivi postrapporto ed ho cercato dei modi per avere la pillola senza dottore.
> Ripeto, ognuno di noi è consapevole del fatto che ciò che si scrive qui è alla portata di tutti, perbenisti e giocherelloni.
> Fiero di far parte della seconda categoria



Senti non ti permettere di mettermi in categorie che neanche mi conosci.... Lascia proprio stare. Sicuramente sono stato piu utile io di te..... Detto ciò sei ti che ti sei inserito facendo una battuta che neanche faceva ridere in un discorso serio.....


----------



## cris (17 Settembre 2012)

ma basta ragazzi, dai...

Principe mi pare che la tua reazione sia non proporzionale all' "offesa" ricevuta.
Era solo una battuta.


----------



## bmb (17 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ovviamente fuori. Le dovrebbero venire il 30.



A meno che tu non soffra di polluzioni varie i rischi sono pochi. E poi se tra meno di due settimane gli tornerà il ciclo ha già passato il periodo più fertile. Diciamo che hai meno dello 0,1% di restare fregato.


----------



## Principe (17 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> ma basta ragazzi, dai...
> 
> Principe mi pare che la tua reazione sia non proporzionale all' "offesa" ricevuta.
> Era solo una battuta.


Io quando faccio una battuta non inserisco una persona in una categoria comunque okey lascio perdere.


----------



## Isao (17 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> A meno che tu non soffra di polluzioni varie i rischi sono pochi. E poi se tra meno di due settimane gli tornerà il ciclo ha già passato il periodo più fertile. Diciamo che hai meno dello 0,1% di restare fregato.



Spero proprio sia così.


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2012)

Allora se ci e' restata secca.....fai un bel ripieno anche alla madre..cciu is meglio che uan 

Un legame di sangue pazzesco


----------



## cris (17 Settembre 2012)

hahaha ice... stomale


----------



## Brain84 (17 Settembre 2012)

Se tutti quelli che usano il metodo di "contracezione" del coito interrotto fossero andati male, saremo circa 75 miliardi in questa terra.


----------



## Isao (17 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Se tutti quelli che usano il metodo di "contracezione" del coito interrotto fossero andati male, saremo circa 75 miliardi in questa terra.



Mi hai fatto ridere parecchio


----------



## Butcher (17 Settembre 2012)

Eh Isao, ora finchè non le viene il ciclo starai col tarzanello perenne!


----------



## Francy (17 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè dai, credo che molti di noi qui sappiano come ci si sente in certi momenti, ma comunque bisogna sempre rimanere consapevoli che le possibilità sono veramente poche, se non si pensa razionalmente ci si blocca a far tutto fino a che alla nostra "lei" non vengono.


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2012)

Come han detto gli altri, ti ci starai affezionando. Direi che è una cosa normale a meno che tu abbia un cuore di pietra.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (17 Settembre 2012)

Beh, non vorrei agitare il nostro amico, ma l'unica volta che mi è successo senza precauzioni...patatrac. Eppure in teoria non doveva succedere nulla...


----------



## Livestrong (17 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Beh, non vorrei agitare il nostro amico, ma l'unica volta che mi è successo senza precauzioni...patatrac. Eppure in teoria non doveva succedere nulla...



Trolling is a art


----------



## Canonista (17 Settembre 2012)

Isao inutile, devi ancor allenarti a chiudere l'uccello al momento giusto, hai ancora 9 mesi per imparare


----------



## Isao (1 Ottobre 2012)

Dio benedica il sangue.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Dio benedica il sangue.





Perfetto,è ora di tornare a stantuffare


----------

